# More on SpyNet.



## teckk (Jun 9, 2013)

For anyone who is interested.
http://m.theweek.com/article.php?id=245311

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSBRE95700K20130608?irpc=932

http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/jun/7/the-national-security-agencys-collection-of-phone-/

http://m.guardiannews.com/world/2013/jun/08/nsa-boundless-informant-global-datamining

http://swampland.time.com/2013/06/0...s-on-prism-blasts-reckless-media-and-leakers/

http://m.motherjones.com/politics/2...tronic-frontier-foundation-fisa-court-opinion

http://iphone.france24.com/en/20130608-assange-us-rule-law-suffering-calamitous-collapse


----------

